# New WIP digital painting



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Instead of hijacking the other thread, I'll come here. I like it! He's so fancy and shiny.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Po! (I can call you that right?  ) BTW are you guys getting a crap ton of snow over there too? This stuff needs to STOP.


Got a little bit more done on it today.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

No, never. You must call me by my entire godly screen name. Bahaha. I call Poseidon "Po" the majority of the time because "Poseidon" only suits her when she's being mareish or when we're going swimming. Otherwise, she's Po. Plus, campers can't pronounce or remember "Poseidon", we just say her name is Po anyway. Bahaha. 

We got snow all of Friday. My car looked like a glazed doughnut and took forever to scrape off so I could get to class. It's almost all melted. Why should we be surprised about snow. You know, it's not the middle of April or anything. :evil:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's been snowing here heavy-light-heavy-light and round and round dang near all afternoon/evening... betting if I would look outside it would _still_ be snowing. I'm ****ed. This time last year we were prepping our garden.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Gahhh. Last year, I broke out the flipflops in March! More snow is the last thing Fargo needs. I'm not sure if it still is, but I-29 between Fargo and Grand Forks was closed because parts of it were underwater. Thankfully, I live in Moorhead where it apparently doesn't flood.. 

I will admit I am jealous Shelby and her family for kayaking in the field. Bahaha. 

This snow makes me grumpy.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm wondering if Devils lake is going to go over this year or the next... anything in the path of the Shyenne is pretty much screwed if it does! Last I hear VC had an evacuation plan but they were keeping it a secret :roll: I wanted to know what good it does if it is secret. Not like it is a uber secret multimillion dollar project or something.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

"Sorry, guys, we know how to get you all out safe and sound, but we're not going to tell you. Go home and watch tv. " fail. Unless it was some multimillion dollar project and instead of evacuating people, they just built a giant ark. Hahaha. 

I'm waiting for the Souris River to go over. It hasn't flooded majorly since 1969, but Burlington flooded this year. My mom brought stuff up from our basement because my house is close to the river. 

Also, you should go look what I posted on her facebook.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It looks good so far!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks PintoTess! :-D


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Do you have an account on artistforum.com as TLA or something? And what does WIP stand for?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, I'm TLA on ArtistForum.  WIP = Work In Progress.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool. I'm HorsePaintingGurl-weird I know but then again WEIRD is my middle name.:lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

That looks great!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

How is this coming along?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I had to work yesterday so only a little bit done, nothing really of note though.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok cool, can't wait to see more!


----------



## 101horse101 (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought it was cool how you started with the black background


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This kind of got pushed off to the side because of work. 

This is where it is at at this point in time. (no background at all in this image  )











ETA a copy with the black background.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Looks great! Beautiful horse!


----------

